# Saltgrass Archery



## jmaness30 (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone have any news about Saltgrass Archery I heard from a friend this place has 3D targets and is reopening?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have not heard, I know there was some conflict and that they were going to try and restart. I will keep checking.


----------

